# making a Boll Major 4,4 cc model diesel engine



## modelmotor (Feb 21, 2014)

*Hallo Model engine friends,*
This new thread will lead you all through my production process during the
making from my Boll Major 4,4 cc model diesel engine.This longstroke model diesel engine is also like the Boll Aero 1,8 and the B.J.Cicada 1,4 a design and construction from Mr.Chris Boll living in England.This(Boll Major 4,4) engine could be seen many times in the former (AMI)Aviation Modeller International magazine under supervision of Mr.Steve Dörling the Editor from that magazine.
The Boll Major 4,4 cc also needs no expensive materials to be built from so easy to obtain kinds of Steel,Cast Iron and Aloy are in many cases enough to make this engine from.In maschinery it's always very easy to have a good working small metal lathe and a milling maschine to fix a great part of the job and of course a little bit patience and precision in working out the engine parts to get the best results.
I hope that my photos will show you all that making the engine on a very simply way is enough to get it also in a good running order.
A lot of sucess when you should decide to start building such an engine.
You are very welcome with any question in this case.

                                 many greetings from,

                       modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands.


----------



## necchiom (Feb 21, 2014)

Very interesting! Go on: I am following you.


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 21, 2014)

*Hallo model engine friends,*

*The first photos above show the making from my crankshaft from a High Tensile Bolt which you can easily obtain from a Agri Cultury Maschine Repair Service Station.*
*They always are having a lot of Bolts and when you are telling what you are gone make from the Bolt,it must be no problem to get a couple for free as an advertisement.*

*                                             Greetings from modelmotor*


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 22, 2014)

*Hallo Model Engine friends,*
*The pictures above showed the making from my fronthousing.I made 2 fronthousings ,1 with a bronze bush inside for smooth running and 1 from the plain *
*Aloy which i also ran the engine with and without any problem.*
*The next pictures will show the making from the main crankase part which includes also the part on which the cilinder is mounted  and that all made out of one piece Aloy into **a 3 claw chuck in my metal lathe so it was a lot of work to find and to fix the central point of the part which i would make.*
*I hope this pictures are worth looking at.*

*                                              many greetings from modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.*


----------



## necchiom (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Gerard. Are you following an already done project or one developed by you?

Cheers


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 22, 2014)

*Hallo Necchiom,*
*The photos were made from my own Boll Major 4,4 project started a couple of years ago and now finished.I made all the photos myself under often very difficult circumstances.This model engine is one of three different types of model engines designed by Mr.Chris Boll from the U.K. already mentioned by me in the intro from this new thread.I made a great number of photos during the making from my engine(s) as a rememberance at the time that i was making *
*them in my house in the hobbyceilingroom.*
*I hope that you can enjoy the results from all the efforts i did by making this Boll Major 4,4 engine as well.*

*                                                                        many greetings from modelmotor---Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.*


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 22, 2014)

*Hallo Model Engine Friends,*

*Next you can see the making from the Aloy Cilinderhead with thick coolingfins .I also made a Cilinderhead with thin coolingfins I can choose the one i like to mount.*


*                                                                                          greetings from modelmotor.*


----------



## Herbiev (Feb 22, 2014)

Great build photos. Thanks for sharing


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 23, 2014)

*Hallo Herbie,*

*Thank you for your kind reaction on my new thread about the making from my Boll Major 4,4 model diesel engine and there's still much more to come in the meantime.The next part of the job is making screwthread on my Crankshaft and the gas mmixture hole into my crankshaft for example.The following photos will show you all.*

*                                                                                                    greetings from modelmotor-Gerard*


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 23, 2014)

*Hallo Model Engine Friends,*

*On the next photos you see the boring from the screwthread to mount the fronthousing to the mainhousing part of the crankcase.*

*modelmotor.*


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 23, 2014)

*Hallo Model Engine FRiends,*

*On the follow photos you can see the mainhousing put together with the fronthousing and crankshaft to look if the fit is correct.You will see also the fronthousing and mainhousing including the crankshaft and propdriver and a fronthousing with a just pressed in bronze bushing.*

*                                                                                                                         modelmotor.*


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 24, 2014)

*Hallo Model Engine Friends,*
*You will see photos made during the production from the Venturi tube,the bore of the Fronthousing to mount the Venturi tube in.*
*The making from the propdriver.The mounting from the Crankshaft into the Fronthousing mounted together with the Mainhousing part of the Crankcase to*
*see if the fits from these parts are as expected.*
*There are also some photos made from the cilinderhead mounted onto the Main Crankcase to see how this all looks.*

*                                                                                                               greetings from modelmotor*


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 24, 2014)

*Hallo Model Engine Friends,*

*Now i show you the making from the liner in which the piston will go up and down to give his RPM's  for running.*
*I used Bar chrome/molybdeen steel which was available in my hobbyroom.I have also used normal steel without a great *
*number and that worked out good as well.You see some photos from the making ,than looking after the fit into the Crankcase,into the Cilinderhead*
*and the Milling from the transfer and exhaust holes.The gas mixture transfer channels were bored under an angle with my Optimum BF20 Milling/Boring*
*maschine.*
*                                                                  many greetings from modelmotor---Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.*


----------



## Lawijt (Feb 24, 2014)

Very nice work. Are you Gerald R.??
 Greetings from Belgium.
 Barry


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 24, 2014)

*Hallo Barry,*

*Thank you for your kind reaction on my new thread about making the Boll Major 4,4 model diesel engine.*
*To answer your question no i am not Gerald R,but modelmotor which*
*is of course my forum name.My real name is Gerard, but i am from The Netherlands-Europe so somewere living nearby your country.I have posted several other threads not so long ago about the Boll engines and The B.J.Cicada model engine and how it all started.I believe that you post a kind reaction on one of these threads as well.*

*        many greetings from modelmotor--Gerard-The Netherlands.*


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 25, 2014)

*Hallo Model Engine Friends,*

*The next couple of pictures will show you the boring from the transfer channels(holes) under an angle of 45 degree .The exhaust holes have been bored straight through the steel.You also see some pictures from the liner when all this wok is done .A contra piston have to be made after this boring work and than the lapping and honing work needs to be done.Pictures about that job will follow soon.*

*                                                                                 many greetings  from modelmotor.*


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 25, 2014)

*Hallo Model Engine Friends,*

*I have made  a couple of conrods from HE15 Aero Space Aloy which is ideal for this kind of Model Engine Part.I made for all my home made engines the conrods from the same quality of Aloy.In the past i had some disapointment with other kind of Aloy so i took this one after a study about materials.*
*You see the making from the conrod(s) in different stages and at last you see one conrod mounted in my engine with and without the wristpin.*


*                                                               many greetings from   modelmotor.*


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 25, 2014)

*Hallo Model Engine Friends,*

*The next pictures are showing the Bronze Bushing i made into the Fronthousing(pressfit).I show you some pictures from the making from the piston and contra piston and a Crankcase with a mounted into aCrankshaft,Conod ,Piston and Wristpin.*

*                                                                                 many greetings from  modelmotor.*


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 25, 2014)

*Hallo Model Engine Friends,*

*Now you will see several pictures from the Miling away a few small parts out of the Crankweb for better balancing.You can also see some pictures with all the engineparts and a few other picture to make the things more visable to all of you.The Crankpin has a pressed in construction to let it an ever lasting*
*part of my homebuilt model engine.*

*                                                                   many greetings from  modelmotor-*


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 25, 2014)

*Hallo Model Engine Friends,*

*On this pictures you can see some Boring,Milling work/Tools,making new screwthread in a Backplate,on a Crankshaft and several Boll Major 4,4 parts*
*complete or nearly mounted as a complete working Model Engine.*
*I hope you enjoy these pictures as well,hopefully they will give an idea about all the work that must be done to get the engine complete and in running order.*

*                                                                                                       many greetings from modelmotor.*


----------



## modelmotor (Feb 25, 2014)

*Dear Model Engine Friends,*

*These pictures show my Home Made Model Engine Boll Major 4,4 cc ready and ready to start and of course several pictures from my Boll Major 4,4 cc in good running order.This Long Stroke Model Diesel Engine has lots of torque and i run it on a low RPM for nearly 1 1/2 hour with a few stops in between.It seems to me a very powerfull,durable good starting and running model diesel engine.You can see some of my engines running also this one at www.youtube.com  you must type in :Gerard1modelengine.I should like to see my home made model engine videos direct on this new thread ,but i have to find out first how to do that.I hope you like my pictures and my pictures from my own Home Made Model Diesel Engine "Boll Major 4,4 cc Long Stroke" .*
*I hope that there are some Model Engine builders under the visitors who like to built/make that engine too,so if you have a specific question about the Boll Major 4,4 model diesel engine please feel free hopefully i can help you now i have made my own example from this model diesel engine.*

*                                                                                         Many greetings from modelmotor -The Netherlands-Europe.*


----------



## antaf (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello Gerard, I came to visit your great thread and I was amused to watch all your pictures. Wonderful job.

Antonio


----------



## Lawijt (Feb 28, 2014)

Ow ja , de Gerard met de plank in zijn hand. I remember.

 Barry from Mechelen (Belgium).


----------



## modelmotor (Mar 1, 2014)

*Hallo Antonio,*

*Thank you for your sympathic reaction on my new thread about making the Boll Major 4,4 cc model diesel engine.I had made many pictures from many stages during the making from this Boll Major 4,4 engine for a Model Plane magazine.I  could use many from the extra  pictures i also had for this new thread **about the Boll Major 4,4 model diesel engine.*

*                                   many greetings from :modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.*


----------



## modelmotor (Mar 1, 2014)

*Hallo Barry,*

*You have been right i am "the man met de plank in zijn hand".Yes and many times i wounded my hand a little bit by the turning propellor or i was a  little bit to late keeping my hand away when the engine "misfired"-struck back,and that really hurts*
*Thanks for your kind rememberance too i apreciate this of course.*

*                                                                        Many greetings from: modelmotor-Gerard-The Netherlands-Europe.*


----------

